# ABN Namebadge



## wolffbp (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey all,
 I made up a ABN namebadge template for use at shows.  It has the ABN logo and space to put your forum name on it.  It's set-up for Avery 2x4 shipping labels and is in MS Word (.doc) format.  E-mail me if you want a copy.  Please put "ABN template" in the subject line.

 Brian


----------



## wolffbp (Mar 26, 2011)

btw  They're actually much clearer than the 1st picture represents.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool idea.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 26, 2011)

Great job Brian! ...I  e mailed you..


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 1, 2011)

I also E'mailed you ...thanks Brian


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 2, 2011)

It doesn't look like the email feature is working for some of you.  Try sending a private message instead.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi wolf, email the .doc to me and I'll put it on my web space for the members to download directly if you want.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2011)

*RE: ABN Namebadge Downloadable*

CLICK HERE 
 I made it down loadable if you want. Requires MicrosoftÂ® Word or compatible.


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 2, 2011)

*RE: ABN Namebadge Downloadable*

Thanks Eric [] (just like pressing the Easy button)


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: ABN Namebadge Downloadable*

Except the Easy Button only yields measurable results in our minds not the printer.

 PD 
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: ABN Namebadge Downloadable*

It appears that the background color comes out too dark when printed.  I've asked Eric to replace the file with a new one that has a lighter background.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: ABN Namebadge Downloadable*

Hi Brian,...I went and got the avery stickers, but may need a tutorial because the evenings been punctuated w/ the printer firing sheets of stickers thru, a lot of swearing by me, and One of the ABN logo's printed along the edge of each sheet...Also, is there a way I can type in a name below the logo and get it to print?....I also noticed the background is white with navy print...[] I'm sure if I can stay awake I can struggle thru. How can I get it to print multiples if I DO get it dialed in?  Thanks...


----------



## wolffbp (Apr 5, 2011)

*RE: ABN Namebadge Downloadable*

Hey Joe, 
 Sorry you're having difficulties with the template.  Not sure why... it works fine for me.  I usually print out on plain paper 1st to make sure things line-up okay.  You should be able to type in a name by clicking at the end of the tag line and hitting Enter.  The template is set up to do 10 (2x4) labels at once.  It was created with Avery's Wizard for Microsoft Office available here: Avery Wizard
 If you want to try creating it from scratch I used a dark blue Rockwell font (20pt, *Bold*, _Italic_ for the logo) and (8pt, *Bold* for the tag line) with a light turquoise background.

 Good Luck,
 Brian


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 5, 2011)

*RE: ABN Namebadge Downloadable*



> Sorry you're having difficulties with the template. Not sure why...


 
 Oh Brian,...Surely not your fault...It's simply my ignorance of getting everything set up.... I hope to figure it out before Rochester....[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 5, 2011)

Good Idea I think I will make a T shirt with Antique-Bottle.net all over it.Photo Shop will help me []


----------



## Alaska (Apr 11, 2011)

can you make the template into a T shirt or Polo?


----------

